# Why do you walk your dog?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The Loose Leash Walking thread got me thinking (scary, I know).









I think there may be a big difference in the PURPOSE of why people walk their dogs. So I decided to make this poll.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

When I walk the boys, sometimes together somtimes seperate, I practice my heeling, sits & downs out of motion , recalls, etc. I am lucky enough to live on a low traffic circle (.6 miles) so I can easily switch dogs. i also take them for a potty break before and after, they are not allowed to sniff & mark everything.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

we spend part of the walk working on training stuff, other half he can sniff, do whatever


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I love taking Morgan for a walk to check out the neighbors gardens, see the old victorians that are constantly in a state of repair, reno or just plain changing colors. She's a very nice walker, she likes to see what's going on too.

Walking Otto is work. Not as bad as he was 6 months ago when he'd try to walk me but he's all over the sidewalk checking EVERYTHING out.

Not so bad about sniffing as Luther was and he's yet to mark something - unlike Luther who couldn't walk 3 houses without peeing. Morgan used to get soooo mad at him that he was holding her up!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Right now leash walks are exclusively for training. If Halo is good and I don't have stop every step or two because she's trying to pull me towards something she wants to sniff, both of us can get a little exercise too. All I care about is loose leash somewhere close to my side - a little ahead a little behind is fine, but not too far because I want to be able to stop occasionally and have her sit next to me, and do some right and left about face turns which are hard if she's too far ahead, especially the left turns. She can sniff as long as she doesn't plant herself in place to do so. Occasional attention is nice, but it's not required that she look at me all the time, just that she's aware that I exist, lol! 

For exercise and enjoyment we go to off leash parks and they chase balls and sometimes swim, location and conditions permitting.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'd say it's about 50-50 for us. Walks are for exercise, to get Ris out of the house, and to keep us both sane (she would drive me NUTS without some type of energy-burning activity).







Since we don't have a yard, I let her wander and sniff on walks, as long as she doesn't lag behind much. She is dog-reactive so we also spend time on walks working on making other dogs not scary (less and less time is spent lately). Occasionally I will ask for other behaviors but I usually keep training sessions separate from walks.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

i say 50-50 as well. we use it for excercise, training, entertainment etc.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, I put my enjoyment and am currently the only one to do so. The dog comes along at my pace. My pace is rather slow and the dog enjoys being with me. 

I would rather they do not sniff and all, but sometimes they do. Then I stop, let them relieve themselves and clean it up. 

If I do not, they tend to be more anxious to press on or whatever, I feel a relieved dog is a little is a more relaxed dog.

And the dogs with lots of energy, I make run up the stairs and check the doors up town. This is fun. It is fun to watch them "work" and for them to come running back to me. 

I did not get dogs because I wanted to save them, or because I wanted to give them a great life. I got dogs because I wanted the dogs. If I do not enjoy the walk, then I will not be likely to continue to walk with my dogs. 

The dogs love to be with me. That sounds like I am God's gift to dogs, but it is true. Yes, on occasion they may like to sniff a few spots, but they are so happy to be going with me, they do not really care if I take charge of the walk. If I have one tag along, it is happier than I am about it whatever I do.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Our walks are 50/50. We both get exercise, we socialize and we train. There are a few areas on our walks that are designated sniff spots or I give permission to sniff otherwise we keep on walking.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

50/50 here. I live in an apartment, so cannot just toss my dog out into a yard to entertain himself alone or with packmates. We migrate! Yep, stroll. We take breaks for him to sniff and potty, but I lead the charge.







We walk 4 times per day. In the extreme summer heat, these are VERY SHORT walks.







In winter, muuuuch longer!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I find great joy walking Jesse on fun walks (which are most 3-4 times a day) he wears a harness and is on 26' retractable lead and we meet up with other dogs in the park and he plays with them either goes loose or if too many people around stays on retractable. We then walk at my pace but he is free to go anywhere within 26' radius, but heals beside me on roads or when people are passing. I smile pretty well the whole time I walk Jesse because he is so much fun.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

50/50 We walk at 4am, for me to get in shape, for the dogs to learn to walk nicely together with me in charge. I take Dakota by himself at other times for training and socialization.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

My enjoyment, my pace, my sniffing roses or cherry blooms on our way when my dog has to patiently wait with a puzzlement on his face until I am done







I take him swimming and ball chasing for excercise, tracking and separate sessions or classes for training. I go for walks and hiking because I like it, and it just happens that my dog loves to join me as well. I train my dog so I don't have to think about training while doing something I enjoy.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

It is 50/50 for us also. I always work on some training, but I also let Chico wander around and sniff. I actually think he enjoys working on training on our walks also, sometimes it is like he is showing off to other people or animals..."Hey, everyone look at me! I can stay here and my mom can walk 20 steps ahead of me and I don't move!" He almost get a smug look on his face when I put him in a sit/stay or stand/stay.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Our walks usually consist of hikes through the woods and through hayfields. We live in the middle of nowhere and there is a "wilderness preserve" right down the road. The only time there are people there is during hunting season. Other times I've never run into anyone. The dogs are turned loose to run, sniff, play, chase deer, whatever they want to do. I might work in some obedience (for example a platz when they are after a deer, to be sure it's perfect). But for the most part they just get to run, play, and exercise. 
The dogs usually run circles around me but I move at my own pace. They never go far and ALWAYS come when I call. 
For me it's always been heaven, hiking in the woods with just me and my dogs. Okay and my husband too! But it's a very peaceful time for me.
I feel like I do so much training at other times that the dogs really enjoy the time to just run around and be dogs. I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

50/50 here too...although I find that because of them I'm more likely to go, then they normally get some socialization out of it...just tonight Anna saw people on bicycles for the first time and she got to see her "boyfriend" Max the boxer and I got to talk to Max's mom, so we both got some socialization!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

50/50 for me. In 6 months I lost 30 lbs from walking Juli and I was not overweight. But I feel much better less the 30 lbs. Our walks are 50% training 50% pleasure as long as she keeps a loose leash I will let her move forward or lag behind if she wants to sniff. Walks are also for socialization, she still needs exposure to new environments and situations, she gets to learn how to deal with new situations and I get better at predicting her bahavior and hopefully nipping in the bud anything inappropriate.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm also in the 50/50 range. I walk for me and for the dogs. I will let them sniff but only when I want them to so it's controlled. I also walk to the park down the road to let them run after the tennis balls.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTraini say 50-50 as well. we use it for excercise, training, entertainment etc.


Ditto....while Mr. Man loves to chase the ball a good walk helps w/ both our mental stimulation and allows me to work on our training w/ distractions. Not only that, I don't get a whole lot of exercise when using the chuck-it...


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

I do it for Rocky. He's stuck in the house for most of the day, so when I get home it's priority #1 to get him out and exersise him. And it's pretty darn good for by to!!


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I walk for both of us, but I am walking the dog(s)!!! When we walk, the dog must be in a heel, loose leash, no pulling, no sniffing, just walking. We do this for a while, then I will have them sit for a moment and say "okay". Then he can sniff and check everything out, but still must not pull and must keep up with me. We normally go a good distance freely like this. On the way home I will have him heel again. 
This routine has worked great for us, because I am maintaining control and the dog needs to earn sniffing privledges by walking politely. It is structured, but we do enjoy the walk as well. I just do not enjoy an 87lb dog dragging and pulling me so it can do whatever it wants! 
When we are truley walking together it is very peaceful and it feels great to have these amazing powerful, animals by my side. It is really a great way to bond!


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

50/50 Here i need some fresh air in the morning and Sasha also loves a quick sniff


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Sometimes I walk Mandalay when I need some "me" time away from everyone else. She comes along to give me someone to talk to.

Sometimes it is strictly for heeling practice for her.

Sometimes it is leisurely and she is allowed to sniff and meet other dogs/kids/people while we are out.

Sometimes it is to get the whole family out of the house and get some fresh air.

There are rules that she has to follow though regardless of the intent of the walk:

1) we do not pee/poop in other peoples yards unless it is an absolute emergency. luckily, she does not like to anyway. i always carry a bag though, just in case.

2) we do not pull on the leash. it is either a heel or a loose leash walk, if she pulls we stop and stand there - which she hates.

3) we do not bark at people or other animals

4) we always stop at the crosswalk and SIT (she hates doing this and this is hard for her)

5) regardless of who the walk is for, I set the pace. If I want to go fast, we do. If I want to meander about, we do.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

I voted 50% me and 50% for the dogs.

It's funny, one of the very first things I can remember from when I was a child and starting hoping, wishing, praying, begging my mother for a dog (LOL) and it HAD to be a GSD...I fell in love with the breed from the very start! Anyway, it took me two years of doing chore lists, writing essays, being extra good, and nagging constantly







before she finally gave in and allowed me to have my dog...but in all the daydreaming and thinking about a dog I did in those two years, one of the things I would think about most was me and my future dog going for long hikes together, running in the woods, and just walking around the neighborhood together. So this post brought back memories!









-Jackie


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I would say 50% for me and 50% for Jerzey. I go on the walk to give her exercise, but during the walk she needs to go at my pace and go where I want. I'm willing to let her sniff if she is still walking along side me and isn't pulling me off after the smell. I don't necessarily need her completely submissive or whatever. The walk is for her too, and I want her to enjoy it a bit.

John is the exact opposite of me, though. He had stricter requirements for the walk and doesn't want her sniffing around or too alert to other distractions. He wants her to pay attention to him.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Although I voted 50/50, I'd say it's for different reasons at different times. I used to have a large fence yard and 3 other pack members, now it's just the two of us and I really don't have a "home" at the moment. Most of our walks now are "for the dog" because he has to have excercise, not to say I don't need it too. Also not to say I don't enjoy it. I usually don't allow sniffing, pooping or stopping because our old life set that tone. Walking is always training, even if not real serious. Not necessarily a perfect heel but always a loose lead. We also stop at some intersections and he sits without a command







, then takes my lead to move ahead. He is reactive to dogs but doesn't usually start anything, he really likes toy breeds, but will "go" if a larger dog is aggressive in any way so I have to make sure I have control. The scary part is when the other owner doesn't have control







. So, sometimes, when I'm tired, it's for him and sometimes when I have energy, it's for me. I also love to walk at night while it's snowing, very peaceful. I try to take off road routes as the salt will burn tender pads so it's not always easy in or near a city. Right now I'm dog-sitting my friend's beagle and I think I take him too far at times, I'm used to walking a larger dog and little Dervy lags behind on the way back. I did find the other day when I stopped at an intersection, he took Drake's lead and started to sit, pretty cute!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm also a 50/50 vote.
Especially with Aodhán this is our one-on-one time with the new puppy in the house. And before he came, we spent a lot of time caring for Rica because of her physical condition. So walks with Aodhán were/are a stress relief for me and a chance to give her some undivided attention. I don't worry too much about heel position, just don't pull. And if she sees a squirrel or a bird and wants to stop and watch, we stop. It's relaxing.
With the puppy, there's a bit more training involved just to get him behaving well on leash. And he does really well if it's just him and I. But the walk itself is still for both of us.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

For the dogs. When I take the dogs for a walk it is because they seem to really enjoy just being outside going somewhere. Maybe it fills some instinct they have to leave the den and travel. They have full run of the house and large fenced yard but in some ways, maybe to them, that is still just like being in a prison


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Most of the walking we do is in the winter for exercise and to get us all out of the house. We don't do as much walking in the summer because there is too much other stuff to do.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I voted for my Dogs enjoyment, I workout at my gym every other day so I do not need the excercise myself, I feel that my dogs are either cooped up in the house or in our backyard and could use the walks to get away from the house and into the real world, we all go crazy if we can't get out now and again. They absolutely love their morning and evening walks!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I voted for the dog's enjoyment. I like going at Wolfie's pace -- I let him sniff to his heart's content. I like stopping to see what caught his attention. Is it a bird? A piece of plastic? A beetle bag? I like watching his reactions. So even though I say that it is for his enjoyment, I enjoy watching him on our walks just as much. So it is for both of us. I enjoy the peace on our walks..... i.e., until we see another dog and all **** breaks loose.


----------

